# How can I make a gate for a shed for sheep and a goat?



## theawesomefowl (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,
The place I am planning on keeping my two ewe lambs and one goat is a wooden shed about 15' long by 9' wide with the front 9' open. I need to build some sort of gate to keep them in. I was going to build a wood gate, but it is too heavy. And I don't think they make 9' wide metal stock gates. Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks!
D


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 29, 2011)

Several options to consider.

Get a 10' gate and have it just "hang over" one end by a foot.

Get a 6' gate, then sink a post to enclose 3'-worth of one end of the shed opening.

Get a 6' gate, and make a 3' wooden gate hinged to the opposite end of the shed.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## theawesomefowl (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, interesting idea....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I would get a 6' gate and install it and just build a 3' fence for the rest.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2011)

.................


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 29, 2011)

My sheep shed is 16' wide.  I am putting two 4' doors in the middle and close off the rest of the front.  That way if I need to separate the shed (for sheep that are lambing or whatever) I can put up a divider down the middle and each side will still have a 4' wide door.


----------

